# Reviews on breeders



## gsdpup2015 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am looking at getting a puppy from a breeder in southern ontario but cannot seem to find any reviews or info on the breeders. I am not from there so I cannot go see the kennels or meet them in person first. I am looking at more then one kennel at this time. Here they are:

-Carissimma Kennels
-Vom Issam Haus
-Casa Abelargus (Lou Furiato)

Does anyone have any experience with any of these kennels? Looking for a responsible breeder with healthy lines. ANy info helps. 
THanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I cannot help with references but here is a great info guide created by people from this blog!
German Shepherd Guide - Home

Moms


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Contact 'Carmspack', she is a member here, with a huge amount of knowledge of breeders in Ontario. Good luck


----------

